# Venison Sandwich - Arby's



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Sandwich coming October 21st nationwide...and they are also gonna serve Elk sandwichs in select locations...anyone ever tried the venison from Arby's?


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Sandwich coming October 21st nationwide...and they are also gonna serve Elk sandwichs in select locations...anyone ever tried the venison from Arby's?


Haven't tried that but tried a roast beef many years ago. I have tasted better cardboard.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Never had cardboard or the venison sandwich. I remember reading something about them testing it last year in the Wisconsin/Minnesota area.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Never knew Arby's to have a venison sammich. At least not in this area. Heck, I'd try it. And if they offer the elk I'd try that as well. Heard from several people that elk is even better than whitetail even though it's all considered to be venison. 

And it doesn't matter whether it's Arby's, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, or any other franchise outfit, it's the folks in the local store who really determine how good the food is. When Arby's brought out that pork belly sandwich a while ago I went to the local store to try one. OMG! It was so good! And so are their regular roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Never knew Arby's to have a venison sammich. At least not in this area. Heck, I'd try it. And if they offer the elk I'd try that as well. Heard from several people that elk is even better than whitetail even though it's all considered to be venison.
> 
> And it doesn't matter whether it's Arby's, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, or any other franchise outfit, it's the folks in the local store who really determine how good the food is. When Arby's brought out that pork belly sandwich a while ago I went to the local store to try one. OMG! It was so good! And so are their regular roast beef sandwiches.


They did the venison thing last year just not around here...must of been a big hit to offer it nationwide now...


----------



## Admin Help (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds good. I've never been a huge Arby's fan..but I'll stop in and try it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I eat venison once or twice a day already. I'm not going to go to a fast food restaurant to buy it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I will definitely try it.... especially the elk. I have venison but never had elk. I think it's real neat. Hopefully it's some yummee goodness samiches!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I eat venison once or twice a day already. I'm not going to go to a fast food restaurant to buy it.


Good for you...so do I...was just wondering if anyone has tried it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ill try it along with 4 jalapeno sliders, a 4 piece potato cake and large vanilla shake... mmmmmm


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Might as well go for the gusto!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I read online today it only a 1 day thing Saturday 21st so if u want to try it get in line. Also read the meat is coming from Australia. Probably kangaroo meat. Sorry it was new Zealand here's part of the article.
(It had to turn to a New Zealand source to provide enough grass-fed, free-range deer. Arby’s Chief Marketing Officer Jim Taylor told WHAS it took a full year to secure enough product for what he believes is the "biggest venison promotion in the world any restaurant" has ever put together.)


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I will pass on the deer. Just don't care for the stuff. But I will sure be in the line if ever they do offer elk or buffalo in this area...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yep a one day deal and each location only has 100!!! so if you want to try it get there early....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What a smart promo.. there gonna bank off this one. Not from venison sales,but everything else that will be ordered.
I wont stop myself but will be paying attention to how busy they are saterday


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

From the article I read and photo, it is a thick venison steak sandwich with a special topping. Looked good!

This limited time sandwich features a thick-cut venison steak marinated in garlic, salt, and pepper and is cooked for three hours to juicy perfection. It’s topped with crispy onions and a cabernet steak sauce infused with juniper berries. Served on a toasted star top bun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll be in Indiana watching my wonderful granddaughter play soccer. After the game we are going to grab a sandwich if they have any left.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Slatebar said:


> I will pass on the deer. Just don't care for the stuff. But I will sure be in the line if ever they do offer elk or buffalo in this area...


Well, I love deer meat, so if I can grab one I will. 

There used to be a farm in the area that sold bison, and my bro fell in love with the stuff! Said you didn't need marinade or any seasonings whatsoever. Just slap it on the grill, then eat! 



Snakecharmer said:


> From the article I read and photo, it is a thick venison steak sandwich with a special topping. Looked good!
> 
> This limited time sandwich features a thick-cut venison steak marinated in garlic, salt, and pepper and is cooked for three hours to juicy perfection. It’s topped with crispy onions and a cabernet steak sauce infused with juniper berries. Served on a toasted star top bun.
> 
> View attachment 247676


Dang Snake, that sandwich looks amazing! But then, Subway subs look amazing in the commercials. Then you go get one and wonder what the heck happened! 

And Matt63's post is interesting. I wonder if these are the Red Stag from New Zealand that they are trying to exterminate as an invasive species. Which they kind of are, since they were imported from Europe. For a long time New Zealand had the best Red Stag hunting on the planet! 

Then, some boneheads in the government decided to look a gift horse in the mouth and get rid of them!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

BuckeyeBowman.. We use to buy Bison at Albany Ohio (near Athens), but that was few years ago.. Loved the stuff.. Don't know if they are still in operation or not..


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Bison is.the same as buffalo correct there is a meat market in Pemberville called frobose and they sell buffalo burgers frozen patties a little pricey but they are delicious. There is a farm on the north side of the turnpike not sure exactly where maybe just past vermillion I've seen buffalo out grazing.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

the Wife just brought home some Gyros from Arby's....while there, she sent me a picture it says:
coming Saturday, limit 2. meal deal is $9.30, sandwich is $7


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Slatebar said:


> BuckeyeBowman.. We use to buy Bison at Albany Ohio (near Athens), but that was few years ago.. Loved the stuff.. Don't know if they are still in operation or not..


My Bro and I both live in Mahoning Co. He used to someplace in Trumbull Co. (North of here) to buy his bison. Also don't know if they are still in business. 

As far as the venison sammich at Arby's goes, I don't know if I'll be able to get one. Saturday is the pheasant opener in PA., so my buddy and I will be heading out to the game club to whack a couple birds apiece. It shouldn't take too long though, since we'll have Abby the Wonder Dog along. She's a GSP, and a hunting machine! 

So maybe we will be able to get one!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

So, Buckeyebowman, are you saying -Coming soon to an Arby's near PA..Pheasant sandwiches !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, no! The game club I belong to has it's western border right on the state line. The Arby's I'm thinking of is in Struthers, OH, on Youngstown-Poland Rd.! It's not that far away. 

Besides, as warm as it's supposed to get tomorrow it will be a "hit and git" kind of day. So, we could finish early enough to get a sammich!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Well...anyone try it?..I was never able to make it there...


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> Well...anyone try it?..I was never able to make it there...


Me either


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

you would have thought a deer farmer in the United states would have got the contract on a Arby's deer sandmitch but i read it's imported from New Zealand. i drive by plenty of deer meat sandmitches laying along the road i doubt i stop at Arby's for one and if your lucky enough to get one that was hit by a water tanker heading to a well site it's tenderized already it drives that wonderful venison flavor right into the meat ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm...from the responses, sounds like the deer samichs didn't go over to well. At least from those here on OGF.

I, on the other hand, celebrated the event by doing up the last of the two pieces of tenderloin along with a pack of butterflied blackstrap.
Cooked up in an iron skillet with butter, a little cooking Sherry with sautéed onions,mushrooms and minced garlic. Fried taters naturally.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, I love deer meat, so if I can grab one I will.
> 
> There used to be a farm in the area that sold bison, and my bro fell in love with the stuff! Said you didn't need marinade or any seasonings whatsoever. Just slap it on the grill, then eat!
> 
> ...


bbm, was that the place on 45 going towards salem? i bought bison bologna there years ago and it was pretty good. are they still in business?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

stormfront said:


> bbm, was that the place on 45 going towards salem? i bought bison bologna there years ago and it was pretty good. are they still in business?


No, that might be Mahoning Co., and my Brother bought his in Trumbull Co. A place somewhere near Mosquito Lake if I recall correctly. Not familiar with the place near Salem. Was this North or South of town? If South of town then that's Columbiana Co.

And yes, I got one of the venison sandwiches. It was just OK. You could definitely tell it was venison, but it had a bit of a different flavor than our whitetail venison. Being from New Zealand makes me suspect even more that it was red deer. It was not ground meat, more like a mini steak! 

I didn't taste much in the way of seasonings on it other than the kinda, sorta BBQ sauce they had on it. If I wasn't already a venison fan, it would not have converted me. The pork belly sandwich they had was much better! 

But, hey! I give them points for trying something different.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> No, that might be Mahoning Co., and my Brother bought his in Trumbull Co. A place somewhere near Mosquito Lake if I recall correctly. Not familiar with the place near Salem. Was this North or South of town? If South of town then that's Columbiana Co.
> 
> And yes, I got one of the venison sandwiches. It was just OK. You could definitely tell it was venison, but it had a bit of a different flavor than our whitetail venison. Being from New Zealand makes me suspect even more that it was red deer. It was not ground meat, more like a mini steak!
> 
> ...


it was north of town but south of 224. when we lived in austintown we would run down to pick up some bologna from time to time.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That sandwich does look good! I love elk,I have taken three,two in Colorado ad one in Wyoming along with two Antelope, now my mouth is watering . Bison is also very good,brought about 30# back from Wyoming. We have friends out west and have the opportunity to hunt about 19,000 acres. The only problem is getting the meat home.We used a meat packing and shipping company in the past, the owner retired and sold the business, so we lost our best deal! We sent the last meat by refrigerated rail cost more than the Antelope tags.I didn't know that Arby's was just one day! Missed that one.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> There is a farm on the north side of the turnpike not sure exactly where maybe just past vermillion I've seen buffalo out grazing.


That was a coworker's F-I-L right at the Lorain/Erie county line. He no longer has them, just horses. He said they were too aggressive.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried it. I thought it wasn’t bad at all. For being “fast food” it tasted nearly as good as home cooked. I do have a few complaints, but for fast food- it was good. First thing I didn’t like was the silver skin was still on it making it chewy. Second of all I thought it was rather under cooked. I must say that it tasted the same as any deer that I would shoot in the wild. The barbecue and onions that came on it made it delicious! It was not dry or overcooked. I can see why it was $7. All in all I thought it was good aside from the chewiness.


----------

